# new android scoring app



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i posted this in general archery and it got buried imediately. this is a really cool app for scoreing rounds. it's good for your own practice or keeping track of your tournament performance. for $1.99 you can't go wrong. go to android market and search for "xcount". or............


https://market.andro...darchery.xcount


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Need one for field


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

it works for outdoor fita, fita field, fita 3 spot inner ten, nfaa field and hunter, vegas, blueface, imperial


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow.. I just downloaded it. VERY cool app in my opinion. Storing the location of each arrow is awesome. It would be very useful for trying to pick up on trends in flaws in form or bow setup. (ie, shooting left when target is uphill, etc)


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

bump for a great app


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks.. I had forgot about this. Just downloaded it. I like this one better than the targetmate application from the iPhone. Good stuff.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

got it, thanks


----------



## LIHOYTARCHER (Jan 29, 2010)

how do you change target faces, vegas 3 spot to nfaa 5 spot .????????? cant seem to figure it out also can you increase the size of the target on the phone screne so i can place the shots on the target , way to small to place the correct spot on the target now ..... new to the android phone and this app . any help ????? thanks


----------



## LIHOYTARCHER (Jan 29, 2010)

never mind,, started playing around and figured it out. just hope i can remember what i did when i need it next>>>????!!!!!!!! i think i can , i think i can


----------



## cweeks (Feb 19, 2009)

Downloaded this the other day and was able to use it tonight. Great app. Well worth the $1.99. Like the fact of seeing groups at the end.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

the only way i could see to make it perfect would be to use small circles instead of x's to show arrows that just hit a line. but then you would have to add arrow size into the program and then state it before you start scoring so i dont know if it would be worth it to add.


----------

